# hay!



## kaycie (Mar 20, 2004)

hay everyone! i am fairly new to the world of technical theater, but i do say it is quite an exciting job. im on the stage crew at my highschool... and um... ya..
this forum has some great info! ive been comin here for a couple weeks but finally decided to start posting.


----------



## DMXtools (Mar 20, 2004)

Oats! They taste better...

Welcome! A lot of the people on ControlBooth are fairly new to technical theatre, so don't let that bother you. Everybody here has something to learn and something to contribute.


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Mar 22, 2004)

hmmm- you seem familiar- have we met before?


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome kaycie!

The controlbooth.com community is open to everybody who is interested in technical theater! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I hope to see you around the forums often! DMXtools has also mentioned the easy going atmosphere of CB:

> Everybody here has something to learn and something to contribute.


That's really how is it!!

See you around!
-dvsDave


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Mar 23, 2004)

ah ha- thats why you seem familiar- we have met B4


----------



## Spamman (Mar 23, 2004)

Howdy


----------



## kaycie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanx guys!

@ HMOcidalmaniac- yes.. i believe we have me before.. mabey once or twice... :wink:


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Mar 23, 2004)

to qoute Captain Jack Sparrow of Piartes of the Carribean "You seem somewhat familiar, have I threatened you before?"


----------

